# Jayhawk FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

According to my source, 33 back to the Open land blind tomorrow, beginning with dog 20.

1,3,4,7,8,9,12,13,14,17,18,20,21,22,23,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,36,38,41,42,46,48,53,54,59,60,63


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Any new Open info?
Amateur?


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

I watched the first 25 or so dogs in the AM. Very tough double that gave a lot of the dogs fits. First bird down was a long retired on the left and a shot flyer right bird. Lots of terrain and cover. After returning from the second bird they ran a blind under the arc of the flyer. The line to the blind was less than 5 foot on the flyer station. I later heard there were about 25-26 back for the water blind.

2blackdogs


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Open Call Backs to go the water marks in the morning.
1,3,7,12,20,22,30,36,41,46,53,55,59,60,63


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW! Almost every dog is handeled by Bobby George going to the water marks. Good Luck Ted Shih in the open and am!!!


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

I m betting on no. 7 taylors lab magic trick in the open. go magic


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Donna, Anthony, Pete and Big Al on your 3rd place win today. This puts Big Al on the Derby list. We are so happy for you!

Unofficial placements! It was very windy and I could hardly hear Dan talking.


1st Place - Hawkeye's Sea Wolf / Bill & Mary Hillmann /	Bill Hillmann 
*2nd Place - Suite Judy Blue Eyes / Bill Burks / Bill Burks ** Yahoo!*
*3rd Place - Big Alfonse Capone of Mo-Kan ( Dustbucket  )/ Anthony & Donna Piranio, Pete Panateris / Dan Heard ( National Derby List )*
4th place Rob Erhardt ( Not sure what dog he won with )
RJ - Taco Sir Prize / Carol Morehouse /Loren Morehouse
Dont know the jams, sorry


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Bill and Anthony!

What's happening at the Open?


John


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*Open Results*

1st - Nebo's Onyx Tornado / Al Wilson / Al Wilson 
2nd - Freeridin Vampire Slayer / Ted Shih / Ted Shih 
3rd - FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom / Jim Carlisle / Bobby George 
4th - AFC Ridgeview's Magic Trix / Linda Tobler / Bobby George 
RJ - FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus / Jane & Stephen Paul / Bobby George 

Jams:

FC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown / Fred Brown & Dan Heard / Dan Heard
FC CFC CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick /David Aul DVM /Bobby George 
Rock River Leica / Bruce Sampson / Bobby George 
Lil Bit's Cote D'or Pinot Noir / Victor & Holly Garcia / Bobby George

*
Amateur Results:*
1st - Freeridin Smooth Operator / Ted Shih / Ted Shih 
2nd - Nebo's Millennium Jade / Alfred and Michael Wilson / Al Wilson 
3rd - AFC Ridgeview's Magic Trix / Linda M Tobler / Linda M Tobler 
4th - Prairie Peak Nuptse / Esther McCartney / Esther McCartney 
RJ ????

Jams:

FC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown / Fred Brown & Dan Heard / Dan Heard
AFC Aksarben's Black Smoke / Jim Carlisle / Jim Carlisle 
Third Creeks Miss Bodacious / David Roberts / Larry Morgan 
Sunshine Dinah Soar / Bill Burks / Bill Burks 
AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie / Ted Shih / Ted Shih 
Freeridin Vampire Slayer / Ted Shih / Ted Shih 
Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir / Victor & Holly Z. Garcia / Victor Garcia 
CH Crossbars Raggedy Ann / Marlene Drag DVM / Bruce Ahlers 
Arcadia's Senor Jefe / Tim West /Tim West 
Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH / Chris Wilson / Chris Wilson

Congratulations to ALL!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz*

*Way to go Ted! Congratz to everyone......nice weekend for the RTF community!!! Congratz to Tim West and Team Downtown!

Aaron*


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks John and Missy. Missy,it doesn't seem like all that long ago when you went out on the four wheeler and through marks for me and Judy while Dan and Fred were doing W drills with the big dogs. She was probably just 4 or 5 months at the time. 
If Big Al is any indication, Dusty isn't just a great competitor. He's a great sire as well. Congratulations to Dan, Anthony and Donna. 
RJ in the Am went to Victor Garcia with Tonka. I was in the holding blind and watched their water marks. They were excellent.
Linda Tobler had a heck of a trial as did Bobby. But the stars of the weekend were Ted and Al. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Big congrats to Al Wilson on that Open win, love it when the good guys get the blue. 8)


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Al Wilson*

Nice job and congratulations!  Way to go Al and Ted  

I think that qualifies Twister for the big dance as well? :?: 
!  
Anyways great job to Ted an Al on a very good weekend! :lol:


Goose


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Ted & Mootsie! Katie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Al Wilson on his Blue and Red Ribbons


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> Congratulations to Al Wilson on his Blue and Red Ribbons


Congrats to Ted on his *red *and *blue *ribbons....






.... OK, green ribbons too.


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

*open*

Big congats to Al on the win!!! That should give twister some "Letters" to go with his name. Does that qualify him for both Nationals? Another Viking brother, on the move. We are very happy for you Al.
Dave & Cathy Chabot


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

No finer person in field trials is my friend Al Wilson.

I'm happy to report that Twister is now AFC Twister as well!

Way to go Al!

Congratulations to Ted as well for a 1-2 in the Am and Open.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who put on the Field Trial over the weekend at Jayhawk

The judges

Open - Tony Massahos and Debbie Newton
Amateur - Gary Kavan and Heidi Henningson

Only those folks who have sat in the chair appreciate how grueling it can be. Thanks again to Tony, Debbie, Gary, and Heidi

Also the many members of the Jayhawk Retriever Club who put on the trial - among them Bill Burks, John Dunn, Kevin Marks, Gary Davidson, Rodney Fowler. I am certain I have missed a number of other folks - and my apologies - but thanks for all of your hard work. 

Congratulations to Al Wilson - who is a good friend and competitor.

I am pleased with my two girls, Buffy and Mootsie, who have been running well. Mootsie, who has placed four times in five trials this Spring is now qualified for the National Am. Buffy, together with Ace and Zowie, still needs a win. Off to Lincoln to see if we can bring home some more blue.

Ted


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Al Wilson, that's fantastic! Congratulations. 

Ted, another way to go to you. Congratulations

I like when the AMs put it to em.


----------

